# Phosphate carrier 'Gulser Ana' wrecked & leaking off Madagascar



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Not a good few weeks for shipping losses, it seems...

http://www.monstersandcritics.com/n...eck-sparks-ecological-emergency-in-Madagascar



> Antananarivo - An ecological disaster looms off the southern tip of the Indian Ocean island of Madagascar as a shipwrecked Turkish freighter leaked fuel, waste water and phosphates into the sea, local media reported Tuesday.
> 
> The 189-metre-long, 30-metre-wide MS Gulser Ana, which was bound for India with a cargo of 39,000 tonnes of phosphates, sank three kilometres off the coast at Faux Cap on August 26.
> 
> ...


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

A pod of whales is caught up in the oil slick caused by the wrecked Gulser Ana, authorities are trying to rescue the animals that have beached that were affected by the slick measuring 189m x 30m...

http://www.monstersandcritics.com/n...icken-whales-in-Madagascar-fuel-spill-Roundup


----------

